# Very sick peachick



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

The chick is one I've had on eye on since it hatched several weeks ago. It, like many of the others had trouble hatching, and this one I think has failed to absorb it's yolk. The ones it hatched with are doing fine, have normal sized bellies and are a good weight, but this one has a huge belly and weighs about what one 14 days old should weigh. By day ten poultry should absorb their yolk, but this one I don't think did. I guess it could be ascites, or maybe an intestinal infection, or maybe coccidiosis, but my gut really thinks it's his yolk sac festering.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Also tubed 5ml of fluids three times about an hour apart (he's 130 grams).


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It could also be a genetic defect that there is little that can be done for it.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> It could also be a genetic defect that there is little that can be done for it.


True, it sure could be.

Was reading one of the online books and it mentions doing surgery to remove the yolk sac, but something like that is not an option for me.

If anyone is interested, it's here:
http://avianmedicine.net/content/uploads/2013/03/46.pdf
Scroll to page 20 of the PDF and look for yolk sac disorders.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

130 grams? That's tiny. I hope he makes it.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Sad news... little Red died. Will do necropsy later today.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm sorry, Kathy. (hug)


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks... It always saddens me when they die, but this is one I knew I could not save, so I'm okay with it. Hopefully I will learn something from his necropsy and be able to share it with all of you. Those that know me know that I will take pictures, but I will start another thread for that.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

FWIW, weight at time of death was 126 grams and he was 41 days old.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Necropsy confirmed that he had not absorbed his yolk.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Aww. Sorry. I am glad you found the cause. ((hugs))


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Yep, very sad that you lost him... But nice that you know why.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I came across an interesting site last night that included unabsorbed yolk. I'll copy the link.


----------



## AnneKathrin (Sep 6, 2015)

I am so sorry. I hope that your remaining hens stay healthy and well.


----------

